# Sears Craftsman Planer



## knuckle (Jul 26, 2009)

I have just purchased a Sears Craftsman Planer-Molder and I would like to get some information and hopefully a manual. 
Model No. 306.233901
Serial No. / Code Date: 5154 CC
Manual part No. P-387A.
Does anyone know the year of this model?
Does anyone know the actual manufacturer?
I would like to buy a manual, if anyone has one they could copy and sell to me.
I have used it and it works fine, but eventually I will have to replace or sharpen the blades and I haven't a clue as to how to properly install and align them.

Thanks,
knuckle


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi knuckle

This may help

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...1747&backToLink=Return to Sub Components list


CRAFTSMAN | Model #306233901 | PLANER-MOLDER | STEEL STAND | SearsPartsDirect.com

=========





knuckle said:


> I have just purchased a Sears Craftsman Planer-Molder and I would like to get some information and hopefully a manual.
> Model No. 306.233901
> Serial No. / Code Date: 5154 CC
> Manual part No. P-387A.
> ...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums community JA.


----------



## knuckle (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Sears no longer offers a manual, but I got lucky on the web last night and learned it is a Foley-Belsaw model 912 and found a manual for download on their site.  I am feeling a bit more relaxed about it now.


----------



## svanschalkwyk (Mar 17, 2011)

*Looking for molder knives for a Sears Craftsman Planer-Molder Model No. 306.233901*

Hi, I just purchased the 5hp model and was hoping for a source of molder and planer knives.
Any ideas?
Thanks,
Step
Sears Craftsman Planer-Molder Model No. 306.233901


----------



## pallikas (Dec 31, 2011)

*Information on Sears 306 Planer.molder*



svanschalkwyk said:


> Hi, I just purchased the 5hp model and was hoping for a source of molder and planer knives.
> Any ideas?
> Thanks,
> Step
> Sears Craftsman Planer-Molder Model No. 306.233901


This is actually a Belsaw model 910 or 912, and parts and knives are readily available. In addition to Sears, it was also sold direct and through other vendors, like Grizzly. It is actually a very strong machine, and the basic design is carried forward to today's machines. I would fashion some safety guards for the exposed chains though.

Information, Parts, and manuals are at belsaw.com

also, planer and molding knives can be sourced at multiple places, as they are an industry standard item. I like to use W Moore Profiles. They have two locations in NC and NY, and a very complete online catalog of knife profiles. Usually, they will grind and ship the next day for you wmooreprofiles.com.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Knuckle ~ You may already have the manual along with a parts list. But in case you don't have the Sears parts list, here is the link. It will also show the parts for the metal stand.

http://http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-model/Craftsman-Parts/Planer-Parts/Model-306233751/0247/0734000/00031747/00001?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=306233751


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Oops ... I inserted a garbled URL code. My mistake. Also, just re-read the previous posts to your question and Bobj3 gave your the correct link to the Sears Parts. It will show your the parts for the planer and the metal stand. Good luck.


----------

